# To Good To Be...??



## ikant (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, my sister and myself are very much interested in using HD projectors in our HT's. I've been sharing much of the information here with my brother-in-law. In the process of his search [and heroism to save us both as much money as we can--who doesn't want to do that?? :huh: ] I followed a link he forwarded me to eBay for an LCD HD projector. Now, I'm a firm believer in the "you get what you pay for...MOST of the time", but I couldn't help but be just as curious as he is. In fact this one claims 1080P.

Now, you know the question already, but let the humor fly. Is this too good to be true and should he and I both stay very far away from these buys?? I am thinking to let him go buy this and then get the full skinny at his expense and see what happens :rofl:

For the record, I picked up a "test" projector to see if I really wanted to go flat panel or wall-screen my HT. He and my sister saw my initial setup and just about lost it--same for anyone who has stopped by. Needless to say, it's the size that gets 'em everytime. And all I'm using is a simple straight forward portable LCD projector setup for the visuals. So please, a little guidance would greatly be appreciated so I can save [us both] any possible heartbreak or give him credit and celebrate to High Definition heavens.

Worth it or no??--Technical answers/reasons definitely welcome.

Ik


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Those are not HD projectors. A LCD projector can display only one resolution and that is its "native resolution". One projector is 800 x 480 and the other is 800 x 600. Both projectors can take a 1920 x 1080 (HD) signal and down convert it to their native resolution. That's what they mean when they say ""Resolution: 800*600, support 720P 1080p"" or "max support 1920 x 1080"" or ""HD Ready"". A true HD projector will state its "Native Resolution" as 1920 x 1080.

These are true HD projectors, note the Native resolution.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-VPL-VW50-S...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Panasonic-PT-AE...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


----------



## Brandontw (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, stay far away from those type of projectors.

If your wanting to get any setup resembling HD, you should look for a higher resolution, name brand projector, probably used with your budget.

I was on a budget also when shopping for my projector, and i found that the most cost effective way to go was XGA, business class projectors. But you have to make sure they have a decent contrast ratio, as well as the proper inputs and check out reviews and see if people have used them for HT before.

For my first projector I ended up with a used sharp PG-M20X, 1024x768 native resolution, 1900 lumens, 1000:1 contrast, and it was around 400$ shipped, and has lasted me two years or so. And it really has been a good experience with it, it looks better than most rear projection TV's I've seen(and some flat panels), and displays HD content amazingly well. I have recently switched to an infocus X3, which is similar in both price and performance to my old one.

If your budget is under 500$, this is probably going to be your only option as you will be hard-pressed to find a real 720p HT projector for this price.

If your budget is up around 6-800 you could acquire yourself a real 720p HT projector.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Brandon! Yeah I agree with you. Aim for the highest possible resolution. Image size is impressive in the beginning, but once you get used to it, you automatically become much more analytical and maybe critical as far as image quality is concerned...


----------



## Brandontw (Jan 14, 2009)

Blaser said:


> Welcome Brandon! Yeah I agree with you. Aim for the highest possible resolution. Image size is impressive in the beginning, but once you get used to it, you automatically become much more analytical and maybe critical as far as image quality is concerned...


Thanks for the welcome... to be honest, I'm a member of so many forums, that i kind of forgot that i was a total newb on this one, I'll head over to the welcome board and introduce myself.


----------



## ikant (Jan 6, 2009)

Believe it or not, this is EXACTLY what I wanted to hear. :jump: I know my budget is expected to be $600 to [maybe] $1000--so I say now. His budget is definitely not as high as my limit, I'm quite sure [sis won't hear of it :hide: ] 

I know with this budget range it will allow me a much greater selection to choose from when ready. As it stands, the minimum requirement will be 720p, but of course if I can push for 1080p it will be a no-brainer.

Thanks for the response guys--the knowledge and greater undertsanding has be pasted on. :nerd: 

**I'll try and get him [and a few other guys from work] to register and get involved on the forum** addle:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Ikant! It's a pleasure to have you with us


----------



## ikant (Jan 6, 2009)

Update: Today we received our Mitsu HC1600 DLP projector. In comparison to the Viewsonic PJ500, it a huge leap foward--just amazing...and with the "screendoor affect" literally gone [unless you get about 1 to 2 feet up on the screen]. As for the silence???--the PJ500 was like a blow-dryer and (felt as though) kick out the same amount of heat too :explode: --this '1600 is WAAAAY quieter and a little bit/very slightly cooler. 

We're about to head out for dinner and a Friday night outing, so enjoying another nice in-home movie just ain't gonna happen tonight addle: Can't wait to see my bro-in-law's face when he sees the hugely improved image.


----------

